# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  which contact lens do you personally wear?

## rdcoach5

gas perm
soft hydrogel
soft silicone hydrogel

----------


## Craig

I tried and could not see with my 1.50 D of cylinder.  Now I would also need a progressive anyway.

----------


## Happylady

I wear Night & Day.

----------


## cleyes

Alternate between Night & Day or Biofinity  depending which trials are available.  DAILY WEAR ONLY!!

----------


## kcount

> I tried and could not see with my 1.50 D of cylinder. Now I would also need a progressive anyway.


+1 although I'm still in my Anti-Fatigues

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Biofinity Toric.  Most comfortable lenses I have ever worn.

----------


## rdcoach5

> Biofinity Toric. Most comfortable lenses I have ever worn.


What other torics have you worn?

----------


## Striderswife

With my prism, I can't wear contacts.  It just doesn't work.  But years ago, I had a pair of Wessley Jessen D3 lenses in opaque blue that was amazing.  It was deep enough to look not fake, and I actually had people comment on them, not knowing I had colored contacts in.  I've been mulling over doing that again, just to get planos to wear with my glasses.

Strider wears Air Optix Nite & Day, if you want to count that in your poll.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> What other torics have you worn?


I've tried all of the AV lenses, Soflens, PureVision, Frequency 55, and Proclear.

Never felt the need to spend the $$$ on anything longer lasting.  I only wear contacts 4 or 5 days a month.

----------


## Diopterman

Precision UV

----------


## musicvirtuoso

Biosoft XC ... awesome lenses. Although I've given the Biofinity a run and think they're pretty decent, too.

----------


## drk

> +1 although I'm still in my Anti-Fatigues


Why?  You have something against the military?

----------


## HarryChiling

Only one GP so far, that's interesting.

----------


## Geirskogul

Night & Day all the way

----------


## rdcoach5

> Biosoft XC ... awesome lenses. Although I've given the Biofinity a run and think they're pretty decent, too.


 
What is Bisoft XC? Who makes it?

----------


## Diopterman

> What is Bisoft XC? Who makes it?


It is a Cooper Private Label. My understanding is that it is a renamed Biomedics XC

Here is some info from an online seller:

"Biomedics XC Contact Lenses by CooperVision are extended comfort soft contact lenses. Biomedics XC Contact Lenses are also sold under different private labels, including Biomedics, Ultraflex, *Biosoft*, Versaflex, Prosite, Aquatech, 2Clear, and Provision Premium. All of these lenses are made by the same manufacturer and are identical in every respect. Contents: 60% XC (omafilcon A 40%, H20 60%)"

----------


## Yeap

i'm not a contact lens wearer but strongly suggest silicone hydrogel to my patient..

----------


## opty4062

After 25 years of toric daily wear I rely on Biofinity toric for crisp clear vision for the six hours I can stand them before I must peel them off my dehydrated corneas.  :)

----------


## uncut

> After 25 years of toric daily wear I rely on Biofinity toric for crisp clear vision for the *six hours I can stand them* before I must peel them off my dehydrated corneas. :)


Epic fail....what were you wearing previously with success, and what base curve were they?

----------


## opty4062

Not so epic, just aging, drying eyes coupled with little patience with them now. I've worn everything from my first pair of Durasoft torics to AV, Pure vision, softlens, proclear, freq55, ext h2o, air optix and those are just right off the top of my head. It's all good, my glasses are cute!

----------


## cleyes

> Not so epic, just aging, drying eyes coupled with little patience with them now. I've worn everything from my first pair of Durasoft torics to AV, Pure vision, softlens, proclear, freq55, ext h2o, air optix and those are just right off the top of my head. It's all good, my glasses are cute!


Welcome to middle age...LOL   Using peroxide system with canned saline?  Also try drop of Blink Contacts inside lens prior to insertion.
If sedentary in pm, then nothing helps.....cleaning house in pm keeps cl moist....better blink rate. hee hee

----------


## cleyes

> It is a Cooper Private Label. My understanding is that it is a renamed Biomedics XC
> 
> Here is some info from an online seller:
> 
> "Biomedics XC Contact Lenses by CooperVision are extended comfort soft contact lenses. Biomedics XC Contact Lenses are also sold under different private labels, including Biomedics, Ultraflex, *Biosoft*, Versaflex, Prosite, Aquatech, 2Clear, and Provision Premium. All of these lenses are made by the same manufacturer and are identical in every respect. Contents: 60% XC (omafilcon A 40%, H20 60%)"



Proclear material, new labeling since merger.   Great material even though not sil/hy, very slow dehydrating, decent for partial/non-blinkers.

----------


## loose-screw

Pure vision torics. After trying a ton of different contacts, they are the only ones I can stand being on my eyes. I have a rather high cyl and every time I blinked  it took forever for the others  to rotate back to the correct spot. 
I had one brand pop out of my eye while driving and trying to look out of the corner of my eye pulling into traffic. luckily I was only 6 blocks from home LOL

----------


## brucekrymow

CooperVision Frequency 55 Aspheric, -9.50 OU sphere. 

These aspherics have done a great job to compensate for the cyl I dial out. The cyl is OK when I wear glasses, but have to dial it out on CLs as it seems to create more issue than it resolves for clear vision for me.

----------


## Lorrlab

I wear ciba focus dailies torrid. Only toric cl I can see well from.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Never, ever been able to wear any type of contacts. Gave up long ago. Steep, cylindrical corneas and I always end up with a lens on my cheek. Not a problem now, since 95% of my Rx is gone and glasses are great.

----------


## cleyes

> I wear ciba focus dailies torrid. Only toric cl I can see well from.


Torrid eh? How hot is that?  Good in winter, keep you warm?  LOL

Sorry, couldn't resist sophomoric humour.......Welcome to OB,

----------

